# 1st IVF ended in BFN



## pjmonster (May 11, 2007)

Hi girls

DH & I done our preg test yesterday am which was BFN. We are totally devastated and we both feel worse today. I know that you have all been here and I hope that you dont mind me having a bit of a rant. I feel totally let down by my body, did any one else feel like this? Im angry, bitter, cant stop crying, esp when I see a 'new' family. Its all we wanted, a family, so simple but in our case so very hard. I would really like to come through this with my sense of humour intact, but seems have have gone AWOL. We have to wait a month for our 'debrief' meeting. In some ways I can understand why you have to wait so long, but we have so many questions that it seems a very long time away. We both know that we would like to try again and are both worried that our age will go against us. I suppose really we are still so raw from this that we shouldnt make any big decisions for quite a while.

Phew sorry about that!

XXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

pjmonster, i'm so sorry you got a bfn hun. sending you lots of   

feel free to rant as much as you like, as you have said sadly us girls on here have al been there   but you do get through it  

pam xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Aw hun sorry to hear about your bfn  

How you are feeling is normal but I promise you it does get easier with time, probably doesnt feel like that at the moment tho.

Feel free to rant, scream and cry we are all here for you.

Is there any chance you can bring your follow up appointment forward.  If not write down all the questions you have, thats what we did and I did find that it helped.

Take care of each other and look after yourselves and remember your time WILL come.

sending you     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

